# Hot glue in fish tank?



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Is hot glue bad in a fish tank does anyone know? Because I want to get some sand to stick on PVC because i have a whole bunch of it


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

since hot glue doesnt bond through a chemical process, and is just plastic.....i would think it would be OK but i dont have an answer that is for sure correct.


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

I wonder if it keeps bonded after being submerged for a period.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

eTrain said:


> I wonder if it keeps bonded after being submerged for a period.


I dont think i would use it to hold anything heavy or course together, its best use would probably be bonding to plastic.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well I wanted to put it on PVC and sprinkle sand onto it so I looks like just part of the sand but I thought the same thing too about the hot glue but I'm just so unsure I really want to know if anyone else has done it and what happened if anything


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

i would think aquarium silicone would be a easier glue just because it doesnt harden so fast


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Mschn99 said:


> i would think aquarium silicone would be a easier glue just because it doesnt harden so fast


 :thumb:


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

But it's just so expensive that's all haha


----------



## cichlid_crazy (Jul 24, 2012)

IME hot glue is fish safe, I use to hot glue cheap tank dividers in to prevent fry from going where they were not welcome. Over time they always broke lose but it usually took several months. For your project I would go the aquarium silicone route, you can get a cheap squeeze tube at about any LFS.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well that's good to know and thanks for the advice


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

You can get a huge tube of 100% silicone from your local hardware store for around $5. Don't fall for the repackaged and more expensive "aquarium safe" stuff.


----------



## IndovinaVI (Jan 19, 2010)

a little late and a dollar short but I used hot glue to repair a lava rock hole I broke by accident and had it submerged for over a year. it turned cloudy white after a couple of days and can see where it can become brittle.
Go to Home Depot and get GE Silicone I (100% silicone with no additives) and it is less than $6 out the door in a large tube. you'll need one of caulking guns if you want the big tube tho- will last a good while too.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

In Ohio we have Menhard's (sp?) Hardware Stores. They carry a 'Great Stuff' pond expanding foam glue. I don't like that it's black in color. But a little bit is all you need.

I was going to use it when putting up my glass dividers in a 55g sump.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

thanks that is a lot of help and a lot cheaper haha


----------

